# WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP



## JPlay1 (18. Juni 2019)

*WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin Neuling im WaKü-Dschungel und möchte gerne meine neue Zotac 2080 Ti AMP mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen. Es handelt sich hierbei um das Modell ZT-T20810D-10P.

Nun habe ich das Problem dass ich mich bei der Auswahl überhaupt nicht zurecht finde, da eher Kühlblöcke für die AMP Extreme-, AMP Extreme Core- oder andere Zotac-Modelle erhältlich sind. Falls ich dann doch mal einen Kühlblock wie den Heatkiller IV finde, der meine Grafikkarte (laut dieser Liste) überhaupt unterstützt -  scheitert es an der Auswahl des Zubehörmaterials. Welche Schläuche, welcher Radiator, was für Anschlüsse, und und und. Will ja nicht die falschen Größen kaufen und hinterher ist der PC voller Suppe. Bin an sich durchaus in der Lage mich in neue Sachen reinzubasteln, aber so ganz ohne Infos und bei der Sensibilität der Materie (Wasser+Elektronik) wie in diesem Fall ist das dann doch ein wenig schwierig und sollte nicht leichtfertig passieren.

Hab momentan diesen Kühlblock im Blick: http://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-IV-for-RTX-2080-Ti-ACETAL-Ni
Laut Artikelnummer wie schon oben gesagt soll er angeblich passen, was ich dann allerdings noch für Krams brauche ist mir schleierhaft, werde aus den Angaben unten, "4x G ¼ Zoll" "2 bar" usw. nicht so wirklich schlau.

Da es ärgerlicherweise im Internet nicht so eine Fülle an brauchbaren GPU-WaKü-Tutorials gibt wie ich sie für CPUs finde, versuche ich mal mein Glück hier im Forum.
Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann wäre das astrein, ich stehe momentan auf dem sprichwörtlichen (WaKü-)Schlauch.

Bin allerdings auch mit einer AiO-Lösung einverstanden. Habe übrigens einen DG7000 Midi Tower von Sharkoon welcher laut Hersteller "einen 280-mm-Radiator mit einer Gesamtbauhöhe von bis zu 5,7 cm inklusive Lüfter in der Front des Gehäuses" schlucken kann.

Lieben Gruß,
JPlay


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Möchtest du nur die GPU Kühlen oder auch CPU, eventuell CPU später nachrüsten? Wie hoch wäre den dein Budget?
Für nur die GPU zu kühlen als Custom Kühlung mit einem 240/280er Radi +Anschlüsse,Schlauch,AGB und Pumpe,Flüssigkeit, 2x Lüfter mit deinem genannten Heatkiller
kommst du so auf( je nach Wahl der Komponenten) auf ca 300-330 Euro.
Bei der AIO Lösung wird es dich 190 Euro kosten je nach dem ob deine Karte Kompatibel ist.
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti - Black M01 | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Wie kommst du darauf das der Kühler passen wird? Denn genau dies scheint laut Kompatibilitätsliste nicht der Fall zu sein.
http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf

Denn darin wird ein custom  und kein Referenzdesign angegeben.
Auch daran zu sehen das in der Spalte deiner Grafikkarte keine Produktionsnummer von Kühler und Backplate angegeben wird.

Was passen würde ist dieser Kühler, aber hier musst du dich erkundigen wann der Kühler wieder lieferbar ist.
Bykski ZOTAC RTX 2080 Amp Extreme Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

Auf Alphacool kannst es auch noch versuchen, die haben meist sogar AIO Lösungen dazu.
Hierzu einfach mal Alphacool anschreiben, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite und nichts auf gut Glück kaufen, denn die Kühler müssen zu 100% passen. Es gab sogar schon Fälle wo PCBs im Nachhinein kleine Änderungen hatten und dann wegen einer der Kondensator usw. doch nicht passten.

Wenn eine Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt werden soll empfiehlt es sich daher die Grafikkarte nach Kühler zu kaufen und nicht umgekehrt, da nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler hergestellt wird. Oder man macht es sich noch einfacher und kauft direkt eine Grafikkarte wo ein Wasserkühler bereits ab Werk verbaut ist.

Was du sonst noch brauchst ist halt ein Radiator ab 240mm, wobei ich hier auf mindestens 280mm gehen würde und dann ein AGB+Pumpe und Anschlüsse. Die Anschlüsse haben ein 1/4 Zoll Gewinde und unterscheiden sich in der Größe bezüglich des Schlauch was genutzt werden soll. Daher z.B. wenn 16/10er als Schlauch verwendet wird müssen auch Anschraubanschlüsse mit 16/10er gekauft werden oder bei 13/10 halt Anschlüsse mit 13/10.

Als Schlauch empfiehlt es sich entweder was von EK zu kaufen was Weichmacherfrei ist.
EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273

Oder wenn es transparent sein soll dieser hier:
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50299

Denn der enthält wenig Weichmacher.
So in etwa könnte dann z.B. deine Bestellung aussehen: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/c9a9b3046b28a2c1f40c

Überbrückungsstecker = zum überbrücken des Netzteils zum befüllen und entlüften damit mit dem Netzteil nur die Pumpe mit Spannung versorgt werden kann.

Shoggy Sandwich = zum entkoppeln der Pumpe, damit keine Vibration aufs Gehäuse übertragen wird.
Zum befüllen solltest du dann noch ein Trichter haben wo auch ein Schlauch drauf gesteckt werden kann oder ein Spritzflasche.


----------



## JPlay1 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*



> Möchtest du nur die GPU Kühlen oder auch CPU, eventuell CPU später nachrüsten?


Nur die GPU. Was die CPU anbelangt bin ich mit meinem Dark Rock Pro 4 sehr zufrieden.


> Wie hoch wäre den dein Budget?


~300€. Wenns was mehr wird ist auch nicht schlimm.


> Wie kommst du darauf das der Kühler passen wird? Denn genau dies scheint laut Kompatibilitätsliste nicht der Fall zu sein.


Die normale AMP, also die nicht-Extreme-Edition steht doch als kompatibel auf der Liste oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?
Unter dem Modell ZT-T20810D-10P, also dem obersten Zotac-Modell auf der Liste bei den 2080 Ti-Karten, sind sehr wohl die Nummern von Kühlblock und Backplate angegeben. 
Nichts für ungut, ich denke da bist du um eine Zeile verrutscht bzw. davon ausgegangen, dass ich über eine AMP-Extreme verfüge, was nicht der Fall ist.


> Auf Alphacool kannst es auch noch versuchen, die haben meist sogar AIO Lösungen dazu.


Bei den Produkten die ich gefunden habe war etwas für die AMP Edition leider nicht vertreten, aber das ist ein guter Tipp. Die werde ich direkt mal kontaktieren.


> Wenn eine Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt werden soll empfiehlt es sich daher die Grafikkarte nach Kühler zu kaufen und nicht umgekehrt, da nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler hergestellt wird.


Oh, hätte ich mir das mit der WaKü nur mal vorher überlegt. Dumm gelaufen.


> So in etwa könnte dann z.B. deine Bestellung aussehen: Warenkorb | Caseking


Das sieht doch schonmal ganz sexy aus. Auf den Überbrückungsstecker z.B. wär ich im Leben nicht gekommen. Vielen Dank!


> Zum befüllen solltest du dann noch ein Trichter haben wo auch ein Schlauch drauf gesteckt werden kann oder ein Spritzflasche.


Trichter ist vorhanden und den Einbau traue ich mir auch vollkommen zu. Danke für den vielen Input!


Nächste Frage: Was für ne Kühlflüssigkeit verwende ich? Im Internet ist oft von desilliertem Wasser die Rede, allerdings finde ich auch Fertig-Kühlflüssigkeiten oder auch welche zum Mischen. Was denn nun ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*



JPlay1 schrieb:


> Die normale AMP, also die nicht-Extreme-Edition steht doch als kompatibel auf der Liste oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?
> Unter dem Modell ZT-T20810D-10P, also dem obersten Zotac-Modell auf der Liste bei den 2080 Ti-Karten, sind sehr wohl die Nummern von Kühlblock und Backplate angegeben.
> Nichts für ungut, ich denke da bist du um eine Zeile verrutscht bzw. davon ausgegangen, dass ich über eine AMP-Extreme verfüge, was nicht der Fall ist.


Bin nicht in der Zeile verrutscht, denn meist du nicht auch wenn sich das PCB nicht ändern würden würde auch bei der Extreme die selben Kühler mit aufgelistet?! Auf EK-WB sieht es nicht anders aus, für die AMP Editon wird ein Kühler angeboten aber nicht für die Extreme.
Compatibility list for EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + Acetal |                 CoolingConfigurator.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnach wird sich das PCB ändern so das der Kühler nicht passen wird. 

Habe jetzt auf die schnelle keine Bilder gefunden um das PCB miteinander vergleichen zu können.
Hier hättest du was zur Extreme: ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP Extreme review - Product PCB and component analysis
Vielleicht findest du noch ein Bilder des PCB der AMP Grafikkarte um beide PCBs miteinander vergleichen zu können.



JPlay1 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schonmal ganz sexy aus. Auf den Überbrückungsstecker z.B. wär ich im Leben nicht gekommen. Vielen Dank!


Muss man auch nicht zwingend haben, mit einem Kabel kann man es auch selbst überbrücken. Der Stecker ist halt gut um nicht nach den zwei Pins selbst suchen zu müssen.
PC Netzteil durch UEberbruecken auf Defekte pruefen - Anleitung


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Die kannst du zb nehmen je nach Farbwunsch 1 Liter langt.
Wasserzusaetze fuer Wasserkuehlungen online kaufen
 aber auf die Hinweise der Hersteller achten zwecks Verfärbung
der Schläuche oder Ablagerungen zb bei diesem Produkt und auch andere!
Mayhems Pastell, Ice White - 1000ml

Das geht ganz einfach so wie auf dem Bild mit einem Kabel oder Büroklammer überbrücken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Bei mir habe ich fast 3 Jahre jetzt DP Ultra in gelb im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Gibt es auch ohne Farbe oder noch in andere Farben.

Da ich aber nun eine Wartung ansteht habe ich aber vor demnächst das ganze mal mit destilliertem Wasser zu befüllen, was so in diesem Sinn auch gehen wird. In meinem Fall möchte ich alles mit destilliertem Wasser vor dem Austausch meiner Schläuche etwas durchspülen lassen. In destilliertem Wasser ist halt kein Korrosionsschutz vorhanden und es gibt Leute die schwören darauf und andere die mischen noch G48 dazu. Im übrigem kannst du auch normales Fertiggemisch destilliertem Wasser auch zufügen und etwas verdünnen.

Das Problem mit der Extreme Grafikkarte kenne ich selbst zu gut, da ich mit meiner ersten Wasserkühlung das selbe Problem hatte.
Damals war am ende der schnellere und einfachere Weg für mich die 1070 Grafikkarte mit der Grafikkarte von meinem Sohn zu tauschen, da für seine Grafikkarte ein Kühler zu kaufen gab. Im meinem Fall konnte ich den Kühler der Extreme auch nur im Ausland und nur von Alphacool bekommen. Aber beide hatten die Kühler nicht vorrätig und nach 1 1/2 Monate warten hatte ich mich dann doch entschieden mit meinem Sohn zu tauschen.


----------



## JPlay1 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*



> Demnach wird sich das PCB ändern so das der Kühler nicht passen wird.


Ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch, liegt vielleicht an der Hitze. Warum zum Henker ist denn meine AMP nicht kompatibel obwohl sie als kompatibel auf der Liste steht nur weil die AMP Extreme als nicht kompatibel gelistet ist.
Weil sich die Leiterplatte geändert hat was man daran sieht dass die Extreme nicht kompatibel ist? Warum steht denn dann da dass sie (die normale AMP) kompatibel sei, das ist doch total irreführend.


> Das Problem mit der Extreme Grafikkarte kenne ich selbst zu gut, da ich mit meiner ersten Wasserkühlung das selbe Problem hatte.


Ich hab doch gar keine Extreme. Mir qualmt gleich die Rübe. Sorry.

Danke übrigens für den Input mit dem Wasser. Sehr nützlich.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Sorry, mein Fehler, wahrscheinlich habe ich dein Thema mit einem anderem verwechselt, denn ich bin die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen das du eine Extreme hast. Dann passt der Kühler natürlich von Water Cool und sogar auch der Kühler von EK-WB.


----------



## JPlay1 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*



> Sorry, mein Fehler, wahrscheinlich habe ich dein Thema mit einem anderem verwechselt, denn ich bin die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen das du eine Extreme hast.


Passiert jedem mal, ich hab allerdings ehrlich gesagt schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt. ^^

Also... wenn ich den Radiator dann mit 2x140mm Lüftern versehen habe und diesen in die Front packe, dient dieser als Exhaust und nicht mehr als Intake.
Ergo muss ich dann für einen guten Airflow die beiden oberen und den hinteren Lüfter als Intake verwenden, die allesamt momentan als Exhaust dienen..  Ist das logisch?

Außerdem - brauche ich unbedingt etwas zum messen der Wassertemperatur oder fällt das unter Schnickschnack?

Und so wie ich das sehe lässt sich mit so einer Konfiguration wie von dir genannt auch problemlos eine WaKü für eine CPU nachrüsten, sehe ich das richtig? Nur für den Fall der Fälle dass ich doch mal umsteigen möchte.


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Du kannst den Radi auch oben verbauen wenn es passen sollte da du ja oben auch 2x 140er Lüfter verbauen kannst,
musst halt nur messen wie viel Platz du hast bis zum Mainboard oder den Ram.Bei einem 30mm dickem Radi + Lüfter bist du bei 55mm gesamt dicke.
Dann kannst du in die Front ein saugen und oben,hinten raus.
Ansonsten vorne verbauen Intake und oben,hinten wieder raus.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Das kannst machen wie du möchtest, in diesem Fall würde dein CPU-Kühler etwas vorgewärmte Luft bekommen was er so auch von der Grafikkarte normalerweise bekommen würde. Möglich wäre auch das du vorne Gehäuselüfter verbaust damit der CPU-Kühler weiterhin frische Luft aus dem Raum bekommt und oben den Radiator verbauen(sofern möglich) aber so das die Lüfter rein fördern, dann würde der Radiator auch weiterhin mit Luft aus dem Raum versorgt werden. Alles würde dann halt nur hinten abgeführt werden.

Weil oben die Lüfter so zu verbauen das sie rein fördern denke ich würden sie gegen den warmen Luftstrom von vorne ankämpfen müssen und der Luftzug hätte wahrscheinlich Probleme an den CPU Kühler zu kommen. Oder du machst die Schläuche lang genug wie bei einer AIO und testest es vorne und auch einmal oben was besser ist. Am ende wird es aber nur einen geringen Unterschied machen. Wie viel genau ist schwer zu sagen und ohne es selbst auszutesten nicht vorhersehbar.

EDIT:



Ace schrieb:


> Dann kannst du in die Front ein saugen und oben,hinten raus.


Das würde auch gehen, aber im Gehäuse wird eine höhere Temperatur als aus dem Raum herrschen, vor allem dann wenn der CPU Kühler weiterhin seine warme Luft mit ins Gehäuse abgibt. Eine Wasserkühlung kann genauso wie eine Luftkühlung nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur her unterkühlen.

Am ende ist es aber auch nicht so relevant, da es auf 10°C mehr oder weniger auch nicht mit ankommt.


----------



## JPlay1 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Auch an dieser Stelle wieder danke für die Infos. Dann werde ich einfach mal ein wenig rumprobieren.

Der Übersicht halber kopiere ich mal meine per Bearbeitung hinzugefügten Fragen auf diese Seite, hab auch gar nicht gesehen dass schon geantwortet wurde.



> Außerdem - brauche ich unbedingt etwas zum messen der Wassertemperatur oder fällt das unter Schnickschnack?
> 
> Und so wie ich das sehe lässt sich mit so einer Konfiguration wie von dir genannt auch problemlos eine WaKü für eine CPU nachrüsten, ist das richtig? Nur für den Fall der Fälle dass ich doch mal umsteigen möchte.


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*



JPlay1 schrieb:


> Passiert jedem mal, ich hab allerdings ehrlich gesagt schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt. ^^
> 
> Also... wenn ich den Radiator dann mit 2x140mm Lüftern versehen habe und diesen in die Front packe, dient dieser als Exhaust und nicht mehr als Intake.
> Ergo muss ich dann für einen guten Airflow die beiden oberen und den hinteren Lüfter als Intake verwenden, die allesamt momentan als Exhaust dienen..  Ist das logisch?
> ...



Die Wassertemp ist jetzt nicht so wichtig, du siehst ja die Temps der Grafikkarte im Game wenn du zb. HardwareInfo nimmst mit dem Riva Tuner.
Ansonsten kannst du so was nehmen wenn dein Mainboard einen Anschluss hat zum Temperatur auslesen.
Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Deep Black | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn du die CPU noch kühlen möchtest,brauchst du noch einen Radiator,mit einem 240/280er ist das zu schwach.
Ich habe 2x 240er drin und das geht gut.


----------



## JPlay1 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü für Zotac 2080 Ti AMP*

Somit sind alle offenen Fragen geklärt. Vielen Dank für alles und einen schönen Feiertag allerseits!


----------

